# gti-r info



## alfredoR (May 25, 2004)

whats up peeps, i have just got my gti-r front clip that i am currently pulling the sr20det out of, it came with the ecu and intercooler. my question is what axles do i use i know i have to use the sr20 tranny. also what motor mounts do i use all the way around. do i need to reprogram my ecu if i have the gti-r? thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, if you have to use the sr20 tranny,doesn't it make sense to use the Sr20 axles? if you get the GTiR you should get the JWT ecu setup. 

the search button should help you.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

LOL^^^ If ya need help I can help you out there's alot of explaining so b sure to take notes!!.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you also have the option of going with a stand alone fuel management computer if you know how to tune and can afford the dyno time!


----------



## alfredoR (May 25, 2004)

chimmike said:


> well, if you have to use the sr20 tranny,doesn't it make sense to use the Sr20 axles? if you get the GTiR you should get the JWT ecu setup.
> 
> the search button should help you.


thanks for the reply but i already have the gti-r computer, do i need to send it to jwt?, also do you think i can convert that gti-r tmic into a fmic?


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Yes you use jwt to reprogram your american e.c.u (stock). They take a while so send it out as soon as possible.6-8 weeks. And yes you can move your intercooler to front u can use the one ya got or u should prob. by aftermarket.


----------



## alfredoR (May 25, 2004)

*got the motor out*

finally got the motor out and the all wheel tranny off from the gti-r clip. now i am waiting until friday for a paycheck. 
my shopping list includes:
motor mounts
axles
blow off valve (does anyone recommend a particular 1?)
frount mount intercooler (any recommendations, hotshots is a little pricey)
i am going to try the gti-r computer out that came with my front clip unless anyone has had problems with that setup

also how can i post pics so i can show the forum how everything is going

does anyone live in the south florida area it would be cool to bounce some ideas around and stuff --alfredo


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

alfredoR said:


> motor mounts


Stock SE-r mounts with prothanes 


alfredoR said:


> blow off valve


CHEAP=1st gen Eclipse
Expensive= any big names that recirculates 


alfredoR said:


> frount mount intercooler


Use your GTI-R IC as a front mount, find some one who can weld new inlet/outlet pipes on it in the places YOU want, it's a good IC and the welding would be less than a new IC


----------

